# Fenders For Raleigh Record



## wrongway (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm confused and all over the map here! I'm looking for a set of black plastic (or cream color) fenders for my 1975 Raleigh Record. The tires on it are 27x1-1/4. The trouble is that I am just not good with measurements and such. Anyone able to point me in the right direction for what size I need?   Thanks!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 4, 2020)

Bluemels will work http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=153788529857


----------



## PfishB (Feb 4, 2020)

If you want to go black for a bit over $30 you can get a set of new SKS B42's in black (42mm), or for the non-breakaway look Planet Bike makes a set of black plastic fenders in 45mm width - (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TQ43EXG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1).   I have a set of the Planet Bikes waiting to go on a Motobecane Grand Record (black on black, aiming for a different look).   I have Velo Orange alloy 45mm fenders on my Grand Jubilee which at first had 27" tires and it was a bit tight vertically mainly due to closer tire clearances on this particular bike, on others it would be a non-issue.  Later I swapped in 700x32's which work well for that bike.  Looks great either way.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Feb 4, 2020)

I have been agonizing over the choices for a long time on my Gran Sports, the SKS Longboards seem to fit really nice and have great look, Todd


----------



## Lamont (Feb 4, 2020)

Sks .. or esge

i find the look a very period look .... with modern very light weight

planet is fine if you want black and price is good.... but they scuff /look worn loose luster with daily riding

will attempt to  post an sks set i have so you can see,

the esge sets i have had in the past are plastic in metallic color scheme (subdued/faint rose goldish and silverish aluminium color tones )


heres the sks fenderset  i have  also pretty nuetral / goes well with most frame colors...


----------



## wrongway (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm wondering what a set of off-white Longboards would look like on the bike? It's an all black bike. Might look a bit like an early RRA?


----------



## sykerocker (Feb 7, 2020)

Not only with Blumels work, but for the time period they pretty much owned the market, at least in the Eastern US during the Bike Boom and shortly thereafter.  Blumel Popular's were the most prevalent and easiest to get model back when I was in the business.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 7, 2020)

The longboards are certainly more functional fenders, and they are the progression of Bluemels. 
I have Clipper, Bluemels clones on my '57 Lenton, and they're functional, and noteworthy for keeping the drivetrain clean. 




But the French-style Honjos I have on my International are exceptional for keeping everything clean, and this is the function the longboards duplicate




In '75, most people would go for shorties, which do keep CP brakes clean, but that's it - and they keep road dust out of the CP brakes which is important.


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 8, 2020)

I am a fan of the Handsome brand of bicycle fenders they come in a variety of finishes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 8, 2020)

Handsome fenders are made by Tanaka, who offers a great range of finishes, like bronze



when installing metal fenders, you need to use leather washers everywhere you can, to dampen rattle
https://www.acornbags.com/products/leather-washers 
My Honjos don't make a sound, and I have tire wipers mounted to reject rocks, sticks, and scrape mud from the tires so the fenders don't plug.


----------

